# Any on-road tracks by Augusta GA?



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking for any on-road carpet tracks by Augusta GA - within a hour or so.

Got a buddy moving down there and like to visit and try to get him into on-road carpet.

Post links if you can.

Checked the hobbytalk map and not much but sure there tracks out there.

Thanks


----------

